# Hey look who got a 240 :)



## NissanLunatic (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey hi everyone, just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone on the site. I am also all over Altimas.net and Maxima.org (as I own both a Maxima, an Altima and a 240). I purchased a less-than-perfect 95 240SX, with 94K on the odometer. In four days of ownership, I have added the following:
HotShot intake
HotShot header
5Zigen Fireball cat-back
Tokico HPs (front/rear)
Arospeed 2.00" springs
18" 5Zigen Super-6 Hiper Black finish with 215/35/18" Nankangs
Levoc shifter

Not too shabby for four days old...
But yeah, just wanted to say hello to everyone, and that is about it
:thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase Alex! So when do we get to see some pics?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow u must be rich  thorw some of that dough in my direction heheheh nice mods for the first 4 days did u put them all on urself? nice cars bud u got 2 more cars i wish i had wut years are the altima and the maxima?


----------

